
Change to Chinese university's charter dropping 'freedom of thought' - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/12/19/asia-pacific/chinese-university-drops-freedom-of-thought/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
The website linked is (currently) the Japan Times, but it's a Reuters story.
Maybe it would be better to link to it directly:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-
university/change-t...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-
university/change-to-chinese-universitys-charter-dropping-freedom-of-thought-
stirs-debate-idUSKBN1YM1A3)

------
mindfulhack
I would rather the drama of bickering with others and putting up with people
who disgust me (as a result of freedom of thought and speech laws), than the
terrifying tyranny that is China's system. It is also tyrannical what is
happening in India right now, with the systematic marginalisation of Muslim
people.

We need more decentralisation of power. That's the common problem here, right?
Singular governments trying to rule too many people at once? The world has
diversity - it's not _meant_ to be a monoculture.

------
HippoBaro
I spent two years in Tsinghua University doing my master's degree a couple of
years ago. Even though Chinese universities never enjoyed the freedom of
speech/research/though as in the west, putting it on paper is very sad.

~~~
patrec
Don't worry, Western universities are working hard on fixing that.

------
dsypa
>“If I may dare to ask those who initiated the amendment of the Fudan
University charter, how do you expect our generation of Fudan people to face
our ancestors?” said one Weibo user.

Is this the equivalent of linking a tweet?

------
sunstone
The phrase was replaced with the wording, "If you think freely it will cost
you."

